# Di Maria al Napoli, annuncio a giorni



## Willy Wonka (6 Luglio 2018)

Come riportato in anteprima da Massimo Sparnelli, ex ufficio stampa del Napoli, Angel Di Maria sarà il nuovo colpo che De Laurentiis regalerà ad Ancelotti. Atteso l'annuncio nei prossimi giorni. Anche Livio Varriale, giornalista da sempre vicino al mercato degli azzurri, conferma la notizia, Di Maria sarà un nuovo giocatore del Napoli.


----------



## Goro (6 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato in anteprima da Massimo Sparnelli, ex ufficio stampa del Napoli, Angel Di Maria sarà il nuovo colpo che De Laurentiis regalerà ad Ancelotti. Atteso l'annuncio nei prossimi giorni. Anche Livio Varriale, giornalista da sempre vicino al mercato degli azzurri, conferma la notizia, Di Maria sarà un nuovo giocatore del Napoli.



Spettacolo! Sarebbe bello vederlo in A


----------



## DrHouse (6 Luglio 2018)

Lui era da prendere


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Luglio 2018)

Colpo allucinante


----------



## 7vinte (6 Luglio 2018)

Ronaldo,Di Maria... la serie a cresce


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Luglio 2018)

Inda il Ninja, Napoli Di Maria, Juve forse CR7 e noi mercato a 0


----------



## Moffus98 (6 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato in anteprima da Massimo Sparnelli, ex ufficio stampa del Napoli, Angel Di Maria sarà il nuovo colpo che De Laurentiis regalerà ad Ancelotti. Atteso l'annuncio nei prossimi giorni. Anche Livio Varriale, giornalista da sempre vicino al mercato degli azzurri, conferma la notizia, Di Maria sarà un nuovo giocatore del Napoli.



Ennesima mazzata, e il peggio secondo me deve ancora venire. Vedrete nei prossimi anni...


----------



## zamp2010 (6 Luglio 2018)

Grande colpo Cha aiutera tanto con il brand.

Che depression ad essere milanista


----------



## Wildbone (6 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato in anteprima da Massimo Sparnelli, ex ufficio stampa del Napoli, Angel Di Maria sarà il nuovo colpo che De Laurentiis regalerà ad Ancelotti. Atteso l'annuncio nei prossimi giorni. Anche Livio Varriale, giornalista da sempre vicino al mercato degli azzurri, conferma la notizia, Di Maria sarà un nuovo giocatore del Napoli.



Ringraziassero Ancelotti, che già da solo basta per convincere dei grandi giocatori 
Complimenti al Napoli, comunque, se così sarà.

Il nostro Mirabe... ehm, Gattuso ci ha portato comunque Halilovic, Strinic e Reina. Manca Zazzone e abbiamo cambiato 4/11 di rosa. Mica male


----------



## Heaven (6 Luglio 2018)

Sessione di mercato terribile per noi milanisti.

Noi a sperare che Mirabelli non faccia i suoi “colpi” e Li non rifinanzi il debito, e gli altri Ronaldo, Di Maria, Pastore, Nainggolan...


----------



## Hellscream (6 Luglio 2018)

Immagino che tutti i tifosi milanisti stiano morendo dalla voglia di seguire la prossima stagione


----------



## Aron (6 Luglio 2018)

Circolava da un po' la voce che il Napoli avrebbe fatto un grande mercato, già partito benissimo con l'ingaggio di Ancelotti. 

Occhio anche a Cavani.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (6 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato in anteprima da Massimo Sparnelli, ex ufficio stampa del Napoli, Angel Di Maria sarà il nuovo colpo che De Laurentiis regalerà ad Ancelotti. Atteso l'annuncio nei prossimi giorni. Anche Livio Varriale, giornalista da sempre vicino al mercato degli azzurri, conferma la notizia, Di Maria sarà un nuovo giocatore del Napoli.



Tristezza infinita, mista a rabbia, delusione e sconforto: non riesco a capacitarmi di come tutto sia andato a rotoli in modo così vistoso e rapido.


----------



## Pit96 (6 Luglio 2018)

Un giocatore come Nainggolan che serviva a noi l'ha preso l'Inter
Un giocatore come Di Maria che serviva a noi lo sta prendendo il Napoli
Finirà che un giocatore come Cavani che serivrebbe a noi lo prende qualche altra squadra di Serie A


----------



## pazzomania (6 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ronaldo,Di Maria... la serie a cresce



..... Zaza....la serie A decresce!


----------



## pazzomania (6 Luglio 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Immagino che tutti i tifosi milanisti stiano morendo dalla voglia di seguire la prossima stagione



Io non vedo l'ora di riabbonarmi, hai presente vedere Ronaldo e Di Maria quando Juve e Napoli verranno a San Siro?


----------



## diavolo (6 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato in anteprima da Massimo Sparnelli, ex ufficio stampa del Napoli, Angel Di Maria sarà il nuovo colpo che De Laurentiis regalerà ad Ancelotti. Atteso l'annuncio nei prossimi giorni. Anche Livio Varriale, giornalista da sempre vicino al mercato degli azzurri, conferma la notizia, Di Maria sarà un nuovo giocatore del Napoli.


Il PSG sta facendo molto mercato in uscita...


----------



## PM3 (6 Luglio 2018)

Sinceramente se Di Maria è quello visto al mondiale...
Altro che colpo...


----------



## BossKilla7 (6 Luglio 2018)

Non ci credo manco se lo vedo


----------



## iceman. (6 Luglio 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente se Di Maria è quello visto al mondiale...
> Altro che colpo...


In netta fase calante, poi chissà si rivitalizza magari a Napoli, fatto sta che secondo me 90 e passa punti quest'anno li vedono col binocolo


----------



## Willy Wonka (6 Luglio 2018)

Anche Sportmediaset si allinea: secondo fonti molto vicino al club, la trattativa tra il Napoli e Di Maria è in fase estremamente avanzata. Il Napoli spalmerà l'ingaggio richiesto dall'argentino su più anni per accontentare le richieste.


----------



## Willy Wonka (6 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato in anteprima da Massimo Sparnelli, ex ufficio stampa del Napoli, Angel Di Maria sarà il nuovo colpo che De Laurentiis regalerà ad Ancelotti. Atteso l'annuncio nei prossimi giorni. Anche Livio Varriale, giornalista da sempre vicino al mercato degli azzurri, conferma la notizia, Di Maria sarà un nuovo giocatore del Napoli.



Sempre Sparnelli aggiunge che Di Maria andrà ad abitare nella casa adiacente a quella di Ancelotti in zona Vomero.


----------



## Willy Wonka (6 Luglio 2018)

Livio Varriale: scambio PsG Napoli Di Maria-Mertens, finito il mondiale del Belgio sarà ufficializzato tutto.


----------



## 7vinte (6 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Livio Varriale: scambio PsG Napoli Di Maria-Mertens, finito il mondiale del Belgio sarà ufficializzato tutto.



Spero non alla pari. Sarebbero dei pazzi. Secondo me prendono anche una punta top


----------



## Aron (6 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Spero non alla pari. Sarebbero dei pazzi. Secondo me prendono anche una punta top



Temo che prenderanno uno tra Benzema e Cavani.

Da un lato sono contento per Ancelotti, dall'altro provo un'amarezza...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Luglio 2018)

Questo dimostra che non serve uno sceicco per fare dei colpi importanti. De Laurentiis in confronto ai vari Berlusconi, Moratti, Agnelli eccetera è un "poveraccio", eppure il Napoli da anni è costantemente tra le prime 3 in Italia e ora si permette di ingaggiare Ancelotti e Di Maria.


----------



## 7vinte (6 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Temo che prenderanno uno tra Benzema e Cavani.
> 
> Da un lato sono contento per Ancelotti, dall'altro provo un'amarezza...



Quoto tutto


----------



## __king george__ (6 Luglio 2018)

c'è chi prende Di Maria...chi Naingollan...chi addirittura Ronaldo...e chi la Morace!


----------



## Aron (6 Luglio 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Questo dimostra che non serve uno sceicco per fare dei colpi importanti. De Laurentiis in confronto ai vari Berlusconi, Moratti, Agnelli eccetera è un "poveraccio", eppure il Napoli da anni è costantemente tra le prime 3 in Italia e ora si permette di ingaggiare Ancelotti e Di Maria.



De Laurentiis aveva pianificato tutto nei minimi dettagli quando l'anno scorso aveva deciso di sospendere il mercato.
Sapeva bene che la rosa rimaneva comunque abbastanza forte per qualificarsi in Champions, quindi alle risorse economiche risparmiate si aggiungono quelle in arrivo dai prossimi introiti Champions (nettamente maggiori rispetto al passato).


----------



## LukeLike (6 Luglio 2018)

Giocatore che ha già dato il meglio di se, in netta fase calante.


----------



## Albijol (6 Luglio 2018)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Giocatore che ha già dato il meglio di se, in netta fase calante.



Mah, io sto rosicando tantissimo invece.


----------



## Butcher (6 Luglio 2018)

Qui non ci riprenderemo mai più raga.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (6 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato in anteprima da Massimo Sparnelli, ex ufficio stampa del Napoli, Angel Di Maria sarà il nuovo colpo che De Laurentiis regalerà ad Ancelotti. Atteso l'annuncio nei prossimi giorni. Anche Livio Varriale, giornalista da sempre vicino al mercato degli azzurri, conferma la notizia, Di Maria sarà un nuovo giocatore del Napoli.



Giocatore che ci sarebbe servito tantissimo...


----------



## Pamparulez2 (6 Luglio 2018)

Di maria con carletto ha dato il massimo. Ci sta alla grande


----------



## zlatan (6 Luglio 2018)

Se anche il Napoli prendo giocatori con 8 milioni di ingaggio, x noi é davvero finita


----------



## Djici (6 Luglio 2018)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Mah, io sto rosicando tantissimo invece.



Siamo in due.
Noi il giocatore veloce e capace di saltare l'avversario ancora non ci pensiamo nemmeno...


----------



## ralf (6 Luglio 2018)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Di maria con carletto ha dato il massimo. Ci sta alla grande



È in una fase calante della sua carriera, ma in Italia farebbe ancora la differenza.


----------



## Jino (6 Luglio 2018)

Di Maria...Ronaldo...Nainggolan...Pastore...

E noi...Alilovic...ma dove vogliamo andare.


----------



## Djerry (6 Luglio 2018)

Non è che finisce tutto se le rivali teoriche prendono giocatori forti, anzi è tanto più evidente che la strada esiste e basta iniziare ad essere bravi, partendo per altro da appeal, mezzi e brand nemmeno avvicinabili a Napoli e Roma di turno.

Il Napoli solo pochi anni fa non poteva permettersi Di Maria o comunque al massimo faceva un colpo alla Higuain in 5 anni; adesso investono 30 milioni per Fabian Ruiz ed hanno ancora margine per altre operazioni del genere in una sola estate, anche perché hanno nel frattempo valorizzato e venduto alla grande.
La stessa Inter ha subito infrazione UEFA e deve rendere conto a debiti e pareggi di bilancio mancati.

E' inutile che ci mettiamo a sognare solo giocatori del genere di quel costo, perché non siamo nelle condizioni di permettercene 5 o 6, esattamente come il Napoli di 2-3 anni fa.

Io per esempio andrei a prendermi subito Miguel Almiron, giocatore che era stato paragonato proprio a Di Maria (in parte gli somiglia, in parte no) e che sta svernando nella MLS, presumo raggiungibile a cifre sostenibili e dall'altissimo potenziale da esplorare.

Ma pare che se non sono nati tra Matera e Reggio Calabria qui non siano presi in considerazione, figuriamoci un paraguaiano mezzo argentino di 24 anni che gioca negli Stati Uniti...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Luglio 2018)

Si ma se cedono Mertens non so quanto ci guadagnino, è l'unico decisivo che hanno al momento


----------



## Davidoff (7 Luglio 2018)

Inter e Napoli hanno messo il turbo, la Roma ci resta molto superiore...a meno di miracoli dirigenziali siamo fuori dalla Champions per un bel pò di anni, facciamocene una ragione.


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato in anteprima da Massimo Sparnelli, ex ufficio stampa del Napoli, Angel Di Maria sarà il nuovo colpo che De Laurentiis regalerà ad Ancelotti. Atteso l'annuncio nei prossimi giorni. Anche Livio Varriale, giornalista da sempre vicino al mercato degli azzurri, conferma la notizia, Di Maria sarà un nuovo giocatore del Napoli.



Non ho parole... 3 delle 5 che ci sono arrivate davanti hanno fatto o stanno per fare almeno un grande acquisto... e noi ancora fermi in lavanderia....


----------



## Zenos (7 Luglio 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Inter e Napoli hanno messo il turbo, la Roma ci resta molto superiore...a meno di miracoli dirigenziali siamo fuori dalla Champions per un bel pò di anni, facciamocene una ragione.



E fessone nelle interviste sprizza ottimismo da tutti i pori...


----------

